
Ask HN: How much traffic to expect if your project hits HN front page? - tuyguntn
Older post:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8107658
======
benologist
You can expect up to low 5-digits of page views -

[https://ma.ttias.be/the-frontpage-hacker-news-stats-
graphs-a...](https://ma.ttias.be/the-frontpage-hacker-news-stats-graphs-
analysis/)

[http://alainmeier.com/traffic-data-after-hitting-the-
hacker-...](http://alainmeier.com/traffic-data-after-hitting-the-hacker-news-
homepage)

[http://purde.net/2015/01/hacker-news-number-one-post-
stats/](http://purde.net/2015/01/hacker-news-number-one-post-stats/)

But unless you're selling something most people can enjoy (dropbox, github,
etc) it may not be of much value to you -

[http://blog.yesgraph.com/yesgraph-tc-ph-hn-omg-
bbq/](http://blog.yesgraph.com/yesgraph-tc-ph-hn-omg-bbq/)

9.3k uniques -> 44 free trial registrations = 0.4% conversion rate, or 0+
paying customers from 3 front page posts

------
Mz
Single data point: My personal best for one of my blog posts is currently at
20432 in total page views. IIRC, about 15k of that was from hitting the front
page and the rest is residual traffic that keeps trickling in. Those numbers
are handwavy and I have reason to suspect they probably aren't really all that
good. It isn't like that post got really wildly upvoted. There is some
relationship between how much it gets upvoted, how long it remains on the
front page and how much traffic it gets.

